
Show HN: HN Bot – Make Team Reading Funny - huan9huan
https://hnbot.co/
======
huan9huan
Maker here. I use Slack with 24x7, and read HN almost everyday. When I am
chatting and inputting some url, beside the slackbot give me the page
snapshot, I also want to get the HN item. Since HN are already decade year,
the url should be hit very often. And I also want to get the replies for my HN
ID in slack. And I also want to follow some interesting HN thread but without
too much noise.

So it should be worthy to give a bot app to deal with such things
automatically. Then the slack bot - @HN get real. Hopefully HNBot can add you
and your team two cent fun. Thanks for your comment!

